# Ursula Andress - 4x



## maierchen (7 Juni 2008)

Eine der ersten und besten Bondfrauen!












​


----------



## Katzun (7 Juni 2008)

bestens!!!!

vielen dank maierchen:thumbup:


----------



## bigcox (8 Juni 2008)

Vielen lieben Dank!!


----------

